# Browning Citori O?U 16 gauge



## bambibamb (Oct 28, 2005)

Hello: 
I spent pretty good change last January on a Browning Citori 16 gauge featherlight O/U model. It is a beautiful weapon. good wood and all, but I have a problem. 

It seems to miss kicking over to the second barrel an awful lot of the time.{aprox 20% of the time} I have had it happen with the same box of shells. It will be working fine then OOOPPPPs The second barrel doen't fire. I have used mostly field loads in the gun as I only shoot clay on my own. It is frustrating to pull the trigger the second time after a miss and the trigger won't fire the gun. I have been told by some that I need to go to a higher dram equivelent shell, but that doesn't seem right to have paid high dollars for a gun that won't fire lighter field loads. Higher dram equivelent loads are nearly twice the cost per box.

Is it my gun or me? Have others had this problem I own aprox. 15 guns from various companies in different guages sxs and o/u)~~~ Beretta, Sloan,Browning itself, Khan, Baikal, and this is the only gun I have that gives me this problem. :roll:

I took it to the place of purchase and he;'s going to try a boxof shells like the ones I fired the last time out, and go from there.He seems to think that Browning is known for over lubricating their guns.

I've rambled enough, any suggestions or comments welcome.


----------



## get the net (Oct 28, 2004)

I have the same gun and love it. I have never experienced the problem you are having. I have shot numerous brands and loads of shells and not one misfire, 2nd barrel fires everytime.. 
I am no expert but it sounds like a mechanical problem of some sort, not a shell problem to me.


----------



## Coach529 (Dec 22, 2004)

> I am no expert but it sounds like a mechanical problem of some sort, not a shell problem to me.


I would agree with this, take the gun to a knowledgeable gunsmith and have him take a look at it!!


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

I think your dealer may have hit the nail on the head with the lubricating thing. Only problem I have ever had with my 3.5" citori is that it wouldn't switch barrels all the time, it was the lube in the reciever gumming up inside and wouldn't switch.


----------



## driggy (Apr 26, 2005)

How big are you and are you holding the gun tight in your shoulder. Recoil is used to set the second barrel. Not holding it tight sometimes causes this problem. Have heard of some smaller people also with same problem. By the way have the same gun in the gran lightning. love it.


----------



## huntinmo (Jun 24, 2004)

If this is your first citori keep in mind that it is very easy to trap the trigger. By that I mean not fully release the trigger after the first shot and that can sometimes take a while to get used to. It is a very good design and they do that so people are not able to fire both barrels in rapid fire without fully releasing the trigger between shots, like firing both barrels at the same time. Once you get used to fully releasing the trigger you should have no more problems.


----------

